# Grant Hill Out AGAIN Next Season!



## BLACKOUT (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL! This is funny stuff. Why doesn't he just retire?

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

while i dont agree that this is funny stuff i am not the least bit surprised that he is out for the season. I think he doesnt wanna let it go so he doesnt want to officially retire. and im not sure if you still get paid if you announce retirement.

i know in baseball if you officially retire u dont get paid. when albert bell had a career ending injury he decided to not retire and spend the rest of his career on the dl and make his 8 million a year to do nothing. you cant go wrong with that, except you might have a disgruntled organization.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BLACKOUT</b>!
> LOL! This is funny stuff. Why doesn't he just retire?
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php


This aint funny man, he's killin my franchise


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I seriously dun think he's ever gonna play again.. Even if he get fit and be able to play again, he will never be able to play at the same level that he used to play at...

He's gonna be like what Penny is like now, a fadin' superstar..

Anyway, i hope what i said won't come thru hehe


----------



## GhostofMarbs (Jun 19, 2003)

*Penny*

Penny may be a fading superstar, but he can still play.

Last season he showed his knee can withstand a whole season, and although his role is somewhat different to what he is used to, taking a back seat has done him some good.

He's in the best shape he's been in since early 1998, and I can only hope next season he'll continue to be the glue in the Suns team.

Same can't be said for Hill unfortunately. I doubt we'll ever see him play a full season again.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well this makes it official: Grant Hill *WILL* play this year. This is a shrewd move by Orlando to be able to pick up another FA using a DP exception.:yes:


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

although i am not a magic fan, this really sucks. he was a damn fine player and i hate to see this guy wasting the best years of his career on the I.L.
unfortunately, i seriously doubt that he will ever play again.
this is his 4th surgery on that ankle. if it hasn't worked right after 3 surgeries- i am very skeptical this last one will make much of a difference.
a real [email protected]#$&g shame!:sigh:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

It's rather sad to see that just after a classy citizen in David Robinson leaves the game after his 2nd ring, another classy citizen in Grant Hill is on the sidelines dreaming of what could've been. A real shame.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

A real shame. Why didnt happen to a total *******, not a guy who basketball is life for, not just a paycheck. I honestly think if he had to trade his fat contract for 2 good ankles and having to pay his dues again in the 'dl he would make that trade. Mind you, we all know he wouldnt be there for long...

Point to remember, Pat Garietty and other (ex)teammates have all said he has the potential to be a good coach, as he reads the game so well, and has so much passion for whatever team he represents... coach Hill, sounds pretty good to me, as he has already a few years experiance of riding the pine...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

he should just retire
im getting tired of seeing
Grant Hill out for rest of season
and he doesnt retire them let him play 1 combined game over the next 3 years
or maybe the old fart will retire
and save the orlando senital some room
next year


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> while i dont agree that this is funny stuff i am not the least bit surprised that he is out for the season. I think he doesnt wanna let it go so he doesnt want to officially retire. and im not sure if you still get paid if you announce retirement.
> 
> i know in baseball if you officially retire u dont get paid. when albert bell had a career ending injury he decided to not retire and spend the rest of his career on the dl and make his 8 million a year to do nothing. you cant go wrong with that, except you might have a disgruntled organization.


NBA contracts are guaranteed, so he will still get paid if he officially retires. Larry Johnson was still being paid by the Knicks, I think his contract ran out this year.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Grant, heres some advice....*

RETIRE


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Grant Hill is a Classy Dude!*

I can imagine he cannot believe his circumstances. He was such a great player, better than Penny(imho), and it is a shame that we can't see that player who once had one of the all time quickest first steps in NBA history - and who also put up triple-doubles with frequency. 

Man, TMac cannot get a break, Giricek is NO Grant Hill - unless they find some center who wants to play for less than what he thinks the market should pay him. That team is in <b>BAD </b> need of a center and a point guard.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I was going to suggest coaching as well. He could be very valuable, he's got a great knowledge of the game. But really, his career is over. There was a huge article in the Washington Post last year about Grant, and they had a doctor contributing his continued problems to Grant hurrying the recovery process. That is to say, once a doctor cleared him to play, he was busting his tail on the court 6 hours a day to get back into game shape, rather than taking it slow. Sadly, it was his strong desire to play that kept the problems lingering. I believe that now his ankle has been under so much pressure it will never recover. I think for Grant's own healthhe should hang it up. He doesn't want to spend the next 40 years unable to walk because he thought he could come back and play 12 minutes a game for a season. Fans still remember his sky-high alley-oop while he was at Duke, the acknowledge his classy, all around skilly in Detroit, and the see his current desire to play in Orlando. He's a respected player, even if he goes out now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alchemist</b>!
> I was going to suggest coaching as well. He could be very valuable, he's got a great knowledge of the game. But really, his career is over. There was a huge article in the Washington Post last year about Grant, and they had a doctor contributing his continued problems to Grant hurrying the recovery process. That is to say, once a doctor cleared him to play, he was busting his tail on the court 6 hours a day to get back into game shape, rather than taking it slow.
> 
> Sadly, it was his strong desire to play that kept the problems lingering. I believe that now his ankle has been under so much pressure it will never recover. I think for Grant's own health he should hang it up. He doesn't want to spend the next 40 years unable to walk because he thought he could come back and play 12 minutes a game for a season. Fans still remember his sky-high alley-oop while he was at Duke, the acknowledge his classy, all around skilly in Detroit, and the see his current desire to play in Orlando. He's a respected player, even if he goes out now.



This was a very good reply. I enjoyed reading it. You're right about fans who have good memories. It also helps that i have more than a few games with Hill recorded for posterity. 


Oh, and I agree with Hill being the Magic coach - instead of Rivers! :yes:


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Trust me...at this point Grant Hill would die to be the player that Penny CURRENTLY is.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

While I do think it's unlikely that Grant Hill would be able to be effective this season, let alone play at all, I think the Magic organization is announcing this so early on is to make a plea to the higher-ups for a Disabled Player Exception, which would give them (I think) a ballpark of five million dollars or so to play around with, should Hill sit out the rest of the season.

Roby or MemphisX is more knowledgeable than I am about this rule, so I'm sure they could explain more about the situation.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> While I do think it's unlikely that Grant Hill would be able to be effective this season, let alone play at all, I think the Magic organization is announcing this so early on is to make a plea to the higher-ups for a Disabled Player Exception, which would give them (I think) a ballpark of five million dollars or so to play around with, should Hill sit out the rest of the season.
> 
> Roby or MemphisX is more knowledgeable than I am about this rule, so I'm sure they could explain more about the situation.


Supposedly the exception will be worth around 4.8 million. I see no reason they won't get it. Question is, who can they get for it.


----------



## Panama_Jesus (May 9, 2003)

and this is the man who was worth more than Ben Wallace:laugh:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill was worth more then Wallace when he was healthy. He was a top 5 player in the league at the time. Wallace will never be that ever. 

Hill was Mr. Triple Double. The only guy even close was Kidd and IMO he was a poor mans Hill. Still would be if Hill was 100%. 

It really is ashame because Hill was this generations Magic Johnson, except he could score at will and he was a high flyer. Now he is nothing more then a cap killer because of his injuries. 

On top of that he is a super nice guy and gives more then he takes in the community. 

Since I'm a Magic fan I hope he retires in a few years or just takes a massive pay cut in 2005. 

As a basketball fan, I'm really rooting for him to make a come back whether it is with the Magic or some where else. Not only are we not seeing a great talent due to injuries, but it makes it even worse since he is a such a nice person. 

Same could be said about Zo. Super nice guy off the court and was a beast on the court. It makes me very sad to see these guys in the condition they are in.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Grant Hill a classy guy? If he is, he should give all of his paychecks for the past 3 years back to the Magic and retire immediately. However, he will do neither of the options because the dollar always comes first. He will try to play as long as he can because who would want to void a max contract when you only have to play 20 games. The media portrays the guy as classy, but if he really is, he should quit so the Magic wouldn't be burdened with his max salary on their capspace for the next 4 years.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

You mean 2 years. I think Hill will retire after the 2004-2005 season unless he makes a full come back. I fully expect him not to play next season. He can't even walk yet. 

At least him being injuried will give the Magic the DPE this season.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OMG, can he just PLEEEAASE retire already.


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

its highly unlikely that he will retire because hes still young, drafted the same year as kidd, should be right on the prime of his
career, and yes being a cap killer dont means hes not a super
nice guy, hes just doing whats best for himself and that dont makes him a bad guy either.......

if any of you were in his place you all will do the exact same thing, getting paid doing nothing sitting on the bench wanking yourself
ummmmmmmmmmm what a life huh he he he he he
he will be in the league at least for more than 2 years because
he was that great to squeeze the slightest of hope for any organization, and even though the realilty is clearly present on the table, there will always be another team wants to take chance on him because he was that "GREAT" !!!!!!!
i can picture him play another 5 years as a decent starter if he come back fully recover and another 5 years as a sideline cheerleader, intellegiant veteran off the bench a great tutor for young nba players.


----------

